# Panasonic Vidéoprojecteur WiFi PT-LB20NT



## petitfuzzle (4 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait il comment utiliser un  Vidéoprojecteur Panasonic WiFi PT-LB20NT avec un Mac, autrement bien sur qu'en VGA ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (4 Février 2006)

je crains bien que l'absence de réponse soit très révélatrice de mon problème, personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## giphone (20 Février 2009)

hello!!

*ça marche très bien*  .. je trouve d'ailleurs l'utilisation simple, relativement aisée après les premières configurations et stable

télécharge le soft:
Wireless Manager for Panasonic (version 5 pour Mac)
http://www.panasonic.net/avc/projector/download/software/WirelessManagerME50_3_mac.dmg

et il est compatible avec le Panasonic LB20NT

redis-moi si c'est ok pour toi


----------



## giphone (20 Février 2009)

sur cette autre page
tu trouves des informations complémentaires concernant
*Wireless Manager ME 5.0

http://www.panasonic.com/business/projectors/ss_software.asp
*


----------



## hazewee (3 Septembre 2009)

J'imagine que petitfuzzle a trouvé le moyen de faire dialoguer son mac et le projecteur en wi-fi.

De mon côté, le système fonctionnait (connexion via Wireless Manager) sans souci jusqu'à la m-à-j vers OS X Snow Leopard.

J'ai installé la dernière version du Wireless Manager depuis le site de panasonic : http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/download/f300_mac.html

Mais sans succès : AirPort ne dialogue plus avec le projecteur.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider/nous aider ?

Merci,

Fred

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------

J'oubliais un élément pour faciliter les recherches.

J'utilise un autre modèle de projecteur que celui en objet de la discussion : 

Panasonic PT-LB60NTE - aussi connu sous le nom LB60 Wireless

F


----------

